# Wild Pigeon found: Not having it's food



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Friends,

I am from India. Yesterday my friend found a wild pigeon near our apartment which was unable to fly properly. We somehow managed to bring it home to avoid it form getting hurt by other animals or kids. 

We also bought a cage and gave it home. The problem is, since yesterday it does not seem to be having it's food. I have given it boiled rice, corn (boiled), ragi & water but it does not look like it has eaten anything at all. So I took this pigeon to a vet, after checking the bird he said, it could have got affected by some kind of electric shock or anything which is stopping it from flying. He also said, it would be having the food but you would not be able to make out. He suggested me to keep it safe at my house and then let it fly out after 3 or 4 days.

But I am very much worried since it has not eaten anything (atleast I was not able to make it out till now) since last two days. Could you guys please suggest me what to do ?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello and welcome to pigeon talk. THank you for caring for this pigeon and for taking him to the vet. I think the vet is wrong is his diagnosis and advice!

I have found pigeons like that, he is only a youngster. I think the problem is that they lave the nest but do not learn how to feed themselves.

Their natural food is seed, so he might not be able to recognise what you are offering hism. He might react better to wild bird seed scattered around him, or to the mixed corn that is used for poultry..

First of all check its mouth to ensure that there is nothing preventing it from feeding. The mouth should be clear and pink.

Also, it might help if you tell us what his poops are like.

Next, you have to make certain that he is not dehydrated. Mix 1 pint warm water with 1/2 teaspoon of salt and 1/2 tablespoon of glucose, or honey or sugar. While it is still warm place it in a cup and then gently place the pigeon's beak in it, that will encourage it to drink.

You might have to hand feed it. Corn kernels and peas are good for this. You open the pigeon's mouth and pop the peas in, this video shows how:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uU1SO0ZJoow

Can you tell us what part of India you are in? We have members there and one might be near you...they can also advise on what foods are available.

Cynthia


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your response. Here are my findings;

From what I noticed, it's poop was not very runny and seemed normal to me. It was yellowish white in color. It also had some black particles in it. Is that normal?

I checked it's beak, from what ever I could see (I could not see much), it was not completely pink, but brownish pink in color. I din't see any mucous in it's beak.

I have been feeding plain water using a dropper (opening it's beaks) since last 6 hours, but after your comments, I will definitely mix the glucose or honey with warm water and try feeding him.

I am from Bangalore. Is there anyone whom you know here? It would be great to have someone to help us. 

Since you have mentioned that it is a younster who may not have learn to feed and look after itself, how many weeks / months do I need to keep it with me... also if I release it in the wild at a later stage would it be able to survive on it's own? Also I observed that it was not able to fly properly. It was flapping it's wings and flying short distances and settling down, but it was unable to fly like other pigeons. So do you think it has any problems related to this?

Thanks again.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The poops don't sound too good, a very healthy pigeon's poop would be a nice formed but soft brown lump topped by white urates. But they don't sound like the poops associated with starvation which would be very small and dark green.

These are some members from Bangalore that have posted recently . If you click on "members list" it will take you to an alphabetical list of members, click on the members name, go to "public profile" which will include contact details:

sushil
Chilngz
santosh pigeons
Gayathri

surya-s from Kerala is also very helpful.

Cynthia


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

This is young bird as far I can see from the photo.
Is it possible for you to remove grill from the bottom of the cage and leave bird directly on the newspaper? Spill some seeds at the cage floor (raw not boiled); preferably wild bird mixed seeds. Give him some time to get used to the surrounding too. If the bird doesn't drink water, take dish and golding pigeon gendly deep his beakabout 5 mm in water to taste it.


----------



## Glyn (Jun 29, 2009)

*???*

plamenh i agree totally that is a young bird and as it has no rings i would say feral so if you keep it and feed it till it can fly let him fly away with his own free will


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Many thanks for your replies. I am trying to contact the the folks who are at bangalore to talk to them and hear some tips. Also just to make it clear, I am attaching this snap here. Can you guys please let me know if this is an indication of any known problem?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Clearly the birds isn't eating enough. You can try the following feeding method until you find someone near by to help you out,

You can hand feed defrosted corn and peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee -shirt, with the head out the wrist. That confines them without hurting them and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop the piece of corn and peas at the back of the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 per feeding and every time the birds crop empties until you know it is eating on it's own.
The crop is located right below the throat and when it has food in it it fill up like a little balloon and with peas and corn it will fill squishy.
__________________


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Charis,

Thank you very much. I would try feeding him as you mentioned. I am just too scared that he is affected by any kind of virus or any other problem since I had a very terrible experience few months when I tried to a rescue an wild pigeon which has viral infection. 

The vet who checked this pigeon told me that he could not find any symptoms of any infections but he was not aware of it's droppings since I dint tell at that time (I was not aware of the fact that it could show any symptoms). He also suggested me to feed the pigeon "Betnesol Sodium Phosphate Oral Drops" two drops a day. Does anyone know more on what is this for? 

Do the droppings of him look like indication of any infection ? I hope and pray its not. Please share your thoughts.

Thanks again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

His droppings look like he is starving and his internal organs are breaking down to feed him.
It is VERY, VERY UNLIKELY you will get any thing from this baby. Giving him medicine isn't going to teach him to eat on his own or save his life at this point...food will. Please feed him.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Charis,

Thank you so much. I will definitely feed him as you mentioned. Is there any suggestion on how frequently should he be feed in a day? 

Thanks a lot again.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

It will be nice to feed him at least twice a day. In the morning and at afternoon. Of course depends how much food is getting. And water is also important. Keep watching him to see if his eating by his own.
Best indication would be to weight him every day adn see if his loosing weight or gaining.
Staying on the same weight is as good as gaining at this stage. Loosing is bad.
*** Please start with less food in the begining and gradually increase. It is same as with us if starving, or fasting one should be careful when start eating.***
I would also give him medicine for canker. It is feral bird, it has been stressed so we have situation benefiting diseases. (spartrix, dimetridasole, ronidazole, etc.) Get it in tablet form as it will be easier for you to put it in a beak, and you will know that dosage is right. At this stage do not put medicine in the water, you don't know how much water bird is drinking, if at all. In the water you can put only multivitamines (for birds).
Please don't give him Betnesol drops as they should'n be given in viral or fungal cases. Your vet has good intentions, but no experience with birds. If you must, rather look for avian vet, or even beter, pigeon fancier.
You can also ask in the pet shop, where they sell baby parrots for help. They will know to teach you and show you handfeeding. Pigeons are on simmilar diet as parrots too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spdevanand said:


> Hi Charis,
> 
> Thank you so much. I will definitely feed him as you mentioned. Is there any suggestion on how frequently should he be feed in a day?
> 
> Thanks a lot again.


I would feed him 2 times maybe three. Pigeons at this age catch on to eating on their own very quickly with the pea/corn method. Once this one is eating the corn/peas on is own, you can introduce seed.
I agree with plamenh that it would be wise to treat this bird for canker.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Charis said:


> It is VERY, VERY UNLIKELY you will get any thing from this baby


Hey, What I meant by "I had a very terrible experience few months when I tried to a rescue an wild pigeon" was, I took that pigeon to the vet, he said it had viral infection. He gave an injection and oral drops, after that I got it home in about 45 mins, but then it passed away ( I felt terribly bad and get tears even now. That is why I am so much worried that this pigeon should not be affected by any kind of infection.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spdevanand said:


> Hey, What I meant by "I had a very terrible experience few months when I tried to a rescue an wild pigeon" was, I took that pigeon to the vet, he said it had viral infection. He gave an injection and oral drops, after that I got it home in about 45 mins, but then it passed away ( I felt terribly bad and get tears even now. That is why I am so much worried that this pigeon should not be affected by any kind of infection.


Thank you for explaining. I know how painful this can be and in the end, all we can do is our best, Thank-you for having such a kind heart. The Pigeon is lucky to be in your care.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

plamenh said:


> I would also give him medicine for canker.


Unfortunately we do not have any avian Vet in bangalore (I think in whole of India. Vets here concentrate on dogs, cats & cows). Could you please suggest me the medicine names for canker and also the multivitamines tablets. I will try if by any miracle any medical stores selling them at Bangalore. 



plamenh said:


> Please don't give him Betnesol drops as they should'n be given in viral or fungal cases. Your vet has good intentions, but no experience with birds. If you must, rather look for avian vet, or even beter, pigeon fancier.


I will stop giving Betnesol drops, but as I mentioned earlier there is no avian vet here and I am desperately searching for a pigeon fancier who can help me out with the situation.

Thanks again for all your support.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The canker medicine is ...metronidazole.
Here are some resources in India. At least you can call and ask for advise.

Karuna Society for Animals and Nature 
2/138/C,
Karuna Nilayam, Behind S.C. Quarters,
Vill. Enumulapalli,
Puttaparthi- 515134, 
Anantpur District,
Andhra Pradesh,
India
Phone: + 91 (8555) 287214
Email: [email protected], [email protected]
http://www.karunasociety.org/ 
Veterinary hospital, shelter, animal ambulance, pet adoption, wildlife rescue.

DELHI/NEW DELHI
Charity Birds Hospital
Shri Digambar Jain Lal Mandir Ji,
Opposite Red Fort,
Chandni Chowk,
Delhi -110006.
Phone: 32909216.
(Contact Person - Shri Pankaj Jain, Superintendent)

Charitable Birds Hospital, 
Shri Vijayanand Sureshwar Jain Sewa Trust,
H-48, Near Corporation Pump, 
Navin Shahdara,
Delhi - 110032.
Phone: 22825088

Friendicoes SECA (Society for the Eradication of Cruelty to Animals)
271 & 273 Defence Colony Flyover Market (Jungpura side),
New Delhi - 110024, India.
Phone: 011- 24320707, 24314787
Email : [email protected]
Shelter, veterinary hospital, animal ambulance, pet adoption, wildlife rescue. 
http://www.friendicoes.org/ ]Website: http://www.friendicoes.org/ _________________


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Charis said:


> Thank you for explaining. I know how painful this can be and in the end, all we can do is our best, Thank-you for having such a kind heart. The Pigeon is lucky to be in your care.


Thank you for your words and all your support. We really feel helpless here when we seek help for these birds and others tell us "Oh don't worry much, this is JUST a wild pigeon and they can have so many problems which is difficult to find / cure". I just wish every creature on this earth is treated equally.



Charis said:


> The canker medicine is ...metronidazole.
> Here are some resources in India.


Great. I will definitely contact them and find this out. Thanks again.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Across the miles... a big hug from me to you.
Good luck... keep us posted...OK?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

People for Animals Bangalore treat urban wildlife and their statistics show pigeons rescued:

People for Animals,
67 Uttalahari Main Road Kengeri,
Bangalore
Karanataka 560060

Tel + 91 80 28 603 986

http://www.pfa-bangalore.org/archive.aspx


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

hey Feefo,

Thanks a ton for giving me these numbers...will call them up and find out if they can be of any help to me.

Meanwhile based on other members suggestions, i tried feeding him corn and chickpeas soaked in water but he didn't eat it  after forcing a lot, by handfeeding him, he just had about 10% of one chickpeas  (which is really very small)...don't know how to make it eat. It is now around 2 hours since he ate and i can still see that the crop part is little bulged. Is that ok? I have been giving him water mixed with little salt and honey from a dropper, he has been drinking it (around 10 to 20 ml each time)...have fed him water thrice since the last 12 hrs. 

He is always desperate to try to come out of the cage and possibly free himself and actively keeps looking at the surroundings.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

The water with honey will help a bit, because that will give him energy. 
Try to get some wild bird seed or chicken feed or canary mix and scatter it around him.

If he doesn't eat the dry seed then try pushing a whole pea to the back of the throat.

Does he just struggle when you try to force feed him or does he regurgitate what goes down? I am struggling with a pigeon that brings up whatever I try to feed her, so I really sympathise. 

Cynthia


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh  hope you too find luck in being able to make your pigeon eat...it is so difficult. This one doesn't actually regurgitate but what i noticed was whenever i try to feed him, he keeps looking at the surroundings than concentrating on the food and turns his face away. If i push the peas or rice grain deep, he doesn't spit it out but if i just keep it in inside his mouth, it drops off. I didn't want to force it too deep as i was scared it might choke him...will again feed him in the morning and see how much he is eating and post you guys. 

Will also check on the poop again in the morning.


----------



## ceren (Feb 20, 2009)

don't worry, you won't choke him with the corn/chickpeas. 

I had to REALLY wrestle with my baby feral pigeon and if I didn't get the pea all the way to the back of the beak, he'd shake his head and toss it out. stupid baby, it's a good thing he's cute.  He's not concentrating on the food because your hand doesn't look like Mom Pigeon or Dad Pigeon. It's nothing to get worried about.

With solid foods, the swallow reflex is very strong with birds. Just push those peas into the back of the mouth, and the baby will swallow them fine.

I got pretty tired of feeding my baby pigeon peas, so sometimes I'd put them down on the ground and make "peck peck peck" motions with my finger. That gets the bird's attention, and they try to copy the pecking at the food. It took about 6 days before he learned to pick up and swallow seeds, though. Very klutzy. I had to take pinch-fulls of the seed and shove as much as I could into his mouth, and eventually the pigeon understood that seeds were food.

Other than the food and the metronidazole, you probably won't have to do anything else, and this will become a healthy young pigeon. Perhaps if he wants out of the cage so badly, it can become room-flying (or just hopping and flapping) practice time...?


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey you hit the nail on the head....he does exactly the same thing...when i put the peas in his mouth he would shake his head and toss it out. Ok, then i will try to push pieces of peas little by little a bit more deeper into his throat so that he can swallow them. Hope i get luck with that  Am searching if i can get metronidazole or ronidazole tabs anywhere in Bangalore as none of the shops seem to have them 



ceren said:


> sometimes I'd put them down on the ground and make "peck peck peck" motions with my finger. That gets the bird's attention, and they try to copy the pecking at the food. It took about 6 days before he learned to pick up and swallow seeds, though.


That's interesting  will try that out.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

My pigeon has slightly got used to drinking water (mixed with honey & little salt) from the dropper. Though he is not completely drinking this on his own, he is now little better than what he was. If small pieces of chickpeas / corn are feed to him by pushing it inside his throat, then he has no problem in accepting. But placing the food in his throat seems to be little difficult for me. I am getting better though.

Another thing i noticed is, his droppings are more runny now and has more of black particles comparatively  Could this be because he is not having enough food  ?

And is it worth trying this method for feeding my pigeon? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bin7rhSLQss&feature=related


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

You need to force feed this baby. It will not survive without food. Twice a day about 50 (each time) defrosted peas or corn is ok. You defrost the peas with warm water and wait until they have your hand temperature and they are soft. If you cant find frosted peas you cand boil some.
The reason everyone recomends defrosted peas is because it's easy and it takes about 15 mins to feed the baby. Also defrosted peas have enough water in them.

When you feed him, wrap a heavy towel arround him and leave just his head outside. With your left hand keep his head still, with the right hand place a pea at the base of his beak, on a side. While you opening his beak with the left hand, rubb the pea against his beak. When the beak is open enough, push the pea in his throat. Hi will swallow it cause he has no other alternative. You need to do this until his crop is full, feel it as you are feeding him the peas. At the end it shouldn't be stuffed just full.

YOU NEED TO FEED HIM ASAP even he doesnt want to eat and he fights against it.

Good luck


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi overmarco,

I did handfeed my pigeon today and managed to make him eat little more than yesterday (two whole chickpeas & ~15 wheat grains. both were soaked in water & broken into pieces). I know this is still very less than what he is suppose to be eating, but I am increasing the food quantity slightly every time. His water intake is getting better and he likes to drink water.

I hope I can gradually make him eat more and get his food level to normal. I will feed him defrosted corn along chickpeas.

Please let me know if I am missing out on anything. Thank you all for your support. I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

Feel his crop, if it is empty, feed him at least 30 chickpeas/corn. 15 wheat grains is very far from what he needs. I will try to post a movie of how its done in about 5 hours.


----------



## overmarco (Jun 8, 2009)

*Movie*

Here is the movie.

Bare in mind it was this one first forced meal. They do get used to it after a couple of times.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Overmacro,

thanks for the video. My pigeon reacts almost in the same way when I try to feed him. Infact he is a bit more aggressive in getting out of me  If I push the food to his throat then he has no problem in accepting it (so I believe he does not have problem in accepting the food, it is just the matter of not knowing how to pick the food on his own) 

However, this morning I was able to feed him 20 corn, 2 ground nuts and a chickpeas (all defrosted). I also feed him water. I just observed his droppings this morning and they looked little runny but with kind of green particles mixed. As far as I saw, I could not locate any black particles in it. I hope this is a better sign. Can someone share your thoughts on this please ?

I am again going to feed him in about next 6 hours since I am at work now


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

For this Pijie, you are strange giant that does something even more strange to him. So don’t be surprised that it’s struggling to get away. Usually it is taking couple of days for youngsters to calm down and get used to hand feeding. I would suggest syringe feeding but this is more complicated if there is no one to help you and show you how.
I have one PMV bird, which first days were spending more energy to struggle with me than to actually eat. Today I just take pea or corn seeds between thumb and index finger and he is gobbling 4 to 5 at the time. Just be patient with youngster and force him to eat until learns how to eat by himself.
It is normal his faeces to be watery as he consumes more water than feed. Do not put more salt in the water, just honey will do. Pinch of salt is good for rehydration but not for long treatment.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks plamenh for the details. 

I was able to feed him around 30 corns, 2 ground nuts & a chickpeas today evening. His droppings did not have black particles. It had green particles again. I hope this becomes normal in couple of days by feeding him regularly. 

He desperately keeps trying to come out of the cage and he gets hit on his head when he tries fly inside the cage  I feel very bad looking at this and hoping that he would start eating his food & water soon on his own. Does anyone have any idea about how many more days he may take to have the food & water on his own? Is there anything that I can do to make him learn better? 

Also now if I leave him outside the cage he can fly very little, but its very risky to leave him outside the cage because the rooms do not have individual doors and there are lofts in which he tries to go and relax. As I scared he would go out when I open my main door or hide himself somewhere where I can't locate him and its difficult to get him back to cage from the lofts, I would want to keep him in the cage till he learns to eat on his own. At the same time, I am worried how would he learn to fly. Do I need to let him fly inside my room to practice or he would be OK without it? 

Please advise me.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hai there, i am sharath here from bangalore.
u can feed the birds with 25 to 30 sokaed chanas twice in a day till it starts feeding by itself. soaked chana would be easier to feed and also to digest.
i suggest use liv 52 to increase the appetite so that he learns having food ASAP


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys...just wanted to update all of you. My pigeon is now eating a bit better (i am still forcefully hand feeding him) but he doesn't seem inclined to drink water. I am somehow giving him water through a dropper. As of today he ate around 20-25 corns, 3 peanuts and 2 or 3 chickpeas. 

I noticed that he has got very aggressive with me from yesterday  The moment he sees me, he stares and makes a kind of weird hissing sound. Also whenever i put my hands in the cage to pick him up for feeding him, he comes to peck my fingers rather aggresively  What could be the reason for this? I am suspecting that he doesn't like to be contained in a cage but i am really helpless as I cannot leave him free inside the room due to reasons given in my previous comment.

Hoping that he learns to eat on his own soon and recovers so that i can set him free.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

slowly stop feeding him in the morning and then keep food like ragi with him when u are not there. evening check whether he has had something if not then only feed him
this is make him learn fast if not he will get adopted to your feeding style and cannot adopt to the natural way


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

trinity said:


> slowly stop feeding him in the morning and then keep food like ragi with him when u are not there. evening check whether he has had something if not then only feed him
> this is make him learn fast if not he will get adopted to your feeding style and cannot adopt to the natural way


Hey Sharath,

Thank you. I will try doing that tomorrow morning  Hopefully he starts eating on his own 

-Devanand


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I am really not able to express my feelings in word. My pigeon has become so damn friendly and he is freely roaming out in the room now. He does not like to be inside the cage. Whenever I lift and keep him on me to feed him, he just loves to eat without forcing him  I am extremely happy and excited. I will keep you guys posted. 

Thank you so much for all your help and guidance 
Devanand


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

That is very good news! 

Cyntghia


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I need some help. I noticed my pigeon having little feather loss around his head part. I am worried if this due to any problem. I have attached the photos of him, could you guys please have a look at his pics and let me know if this is any problem. 

He eats his food properly (around 10 ground nuts, 5 chickpeas per time) twice or more times in a day on his own. He is still getting used to drink water on his own. As of now I am force feed water to him.

Please have a look at his pics and let me know.

-Devanand

If incase these pics are not clear, please let me know and I would try getting a better one.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I just read this post tonight. I had a feral brought to me a couple of months ago and her droppings looked very much like your birds because she was stressed and starving. It took at least a week and a half to get her back to good health. Keep up the good work. Many of us are helping you now. Thank you for helping this pigeon!


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks Victor. Even a little help to these mute creatures can make a big difference.


Guys,

I have uploaded more snaps here about my pigeon, please let me know

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Thanks,
Devanand


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Devanand, The snap pictures are very good. He is a good looking young one you have there. The larger pictures you posted are a bit blurry. I would say that the minimal feather loss is probably due to strees and its eating problem. When a pigeon is not eating well, or has other things going wrong with it, one will not only see it in the poops, but will see some feather loss as well.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Victor said:


> Devanand, The snap pictures are very good. He is a good looking young one you have there. The larger pictures you posted are a bit blurry. I would say that the minimal feather loss is probably due to strees and its eating problem. When a pigeon is not eating well, or has other things going wrong with it, one will not only see it in the poops, but will see some feather loss as well.


Hi Victor,

Thanks for checking the new pics. Just to be on safer side, I am trying to get few medicines from abroad since we do not get any medicines for birds in India  I would need few medicines in case of any emergency. I have been trying to contact few of the wild life rehabilitation centers, pigeon clubs here who can help me few of the few medicines but no luck yet. 

My pigeon is not too fuzzy to eat now, if you feed him peanuts, he is ready to show his love to you at his best  he is just mad after peanuts. However I am still forcing him to eat peas, cron, wheat along with peanuts. Hopefully when he eats all these grains properly, he would have a better health & feather growth too.

Regards,
Devanand


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hai devanand,

i saw the photos i think its just a normal feather loss which occurs through out their life time as molting. And more over u dont need to get the medicine from Abroad!!!?? u can get all the kinds of medicine here in bangalore at nathans in shivajinagar


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

and more over you can feed it with ragi, kadale bele, hasir bele. these are the normal foods that pigeons feed on. peanuts are too big for it to swallow. and never feed it with kadale pappu. hope u can understand kannada. 

kadale pappu will suck the water content in its body and make it look more dehydrated.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

trinity said:


> and more over you can feed it with ragi, kadale bele, hasir bele. these are the normal foods that pigeons feed on. peanuts are too big for it to swallow. and never feed it with kadale pappu. hope u can understand kannada.
> 
> kadale pappu will suck the water content in its body and make it look more dehydrated.



Thanks Sharath  I can understand Kannada. I am really very happy that we can get the medicines from Bangalore. I am trying to get in touch with Nathan's shop at Shivaji Nagar.


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

is that the only one pigeon u are having


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

trinity said:


> is that the only one pigeon u are having


Hi Sharath,

Yes, this is only pigeon I have. He was found near an apartment. He is with me since last 8 days and he is able to eat on his own now. But I still have to force him to drink water. 

I guess he is a bit scared to fly from top to down, I can see him flying up to my room's loft / fan, but from there he never comes down on his own. I am still not very sure why does he not. I have now left him outside the cage so that he can try to fly inside my room. Hopefully he learns to fly soon. Is there anything that we can do to teach him how to fly ?

-Devanand


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

flying is a natural thing 
just leave him outside your apartment and he will learn by himself. since he is a feral pigeon he ay not come back but i can assure you that he will survive.


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

trinity said:


> flying is a natural thing
> just leave him outside your apartment and he will learn by himself. since he is a feral pigeon he ay not come back but i can assure you that he will survive.


Thanks Sharath. Yeah, I just want him to live happy even if he is not with me so it is ok if he does not come back to me (but I would definitely miss him  ). As long as he can survive I am fine with it.

Will keep him till he gets used to flying and then let him free.

-Devanand


----------



## spdevanand1 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hey Guys,

There is some problem with my old account (spdevanand), so I ended up creating a new account that is *spdevanand1*. Will keep continuing to post from this ID.

If anyone wants to send me a private message, please send it to this new ID.

Thanks,
Devanand


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like my id is back to being normal  so now i am back on spdevanand


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys,

I have a question. Yesterday I was holding my pigeon in my hands noticed a small boil kind of projection on both the sides near the wings. It was identical on both the sides where the wings were getting attaches to his body. I was discussing with Sushil and we felt it could be "coracoids" (as per http://www.biosci.ohio-state.edu/~jcondit/current/skeletal_system/Skeleton.swf). This projected area was not filled with puss, it was in the same color as rest of his body, it is not visible outside at all and I only felt when I was having my pigeon in my hand. I tried getting a photo but it dint come very well. I just want to make sure it is not due to paratyphoid. Can you guys please share your opinion on this?

And attaching the snap of his droppings too. Please let me know if this looks normal.

Thanks,
Devanand


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

hai devanand, its the wing joints on both sides dont worry, also the stools look pretty good, except less intake of food, that should anyhow be solved over a period of time.

i suggest not to examine too much in birds


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

trinity said:


> hai devanand, its the wing joints on both sides dont worry, also the stools look pretty good, except less intake of food, that should anyhow be solved over a period of time.


Hey Sharath,

Thanks for letting me know. Yeah I am gradually reducing the amount of hand feeding to him which is alarming him to eat his food on his own. He is getting better day by day in his eating but he is also becoming more choosy  He is slowly learning to fly better, but most of the times he just likes to be sitting at my room's loft. Of-course I am not very convinced to let him out of my room with his flying skills at this stage because I am sure it won't be safe for him.

-Devanand


----------



## trinity (May 18, 2007)

the ferral pigeons have the best flying skills you can ever see. it only depends on the environment they are in. in case the same pigeon would have been in the wild it would have by now even learnt the skill of escaping from the hawks.
anyhow here we dont have hawks like in foreign countries. they have many kinds and very good at hunting hawks / falcons when compared to city like bangalore. we are one way lucky


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Few snaps of my pigeon  Just have a look http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621933233452/

-Dev


----------



## surya-s (Apr 14, 2007)

Just read this thread now. is the pigeon still with you devanand? how's he doing?


----------



## spdevanand (Jul 19, 2009)

Yes, she is still with me.. A lot of friends from this forum are helping me to take care of her. She is a lot better these days. Except her inability to peck the seeds properly, she does not have any problems. I am trying my level to best to encourage her to peck the grains but she is learning a bit slow. She can peck uncooked rice, peanuts & linseeds so far. Once she starts pecking the other grains properly, I am planning to let her fly free  

Here are few more snaps http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157621986143511/


----------

